# Emergency, no power refridgeration



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Deleted.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Ok, so it's a simple evaporation cooler. Not a refridgerator replacement, unfortunately. As the website says, it depends on climate to work. I think I'll stick with alcohol tu fuel my gasoline fueled generator.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice info. Thanks for sharing. Some of the old farm houses around here have springs that run over the basement concrete to keep milk, cheese, eggs cool. Or seperate buildings in the ground (spring houses) that do the same thing.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm not diabetic, but if I were and need to keep medication chilled I'd find the smallest, lowest power demand refridgerator and wire it to a deep cycle battery that charges with an individual solar panel to which I'd have a spare and faraday cage enough parts to rebuild it all after an EMP....not much could mess with that.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Absolutely! There is always room for another vital tactic in your repteroire! What may seem trivial now is a piece of some tomorrow's puzzle. Or may lead to one ~ 

Try digging a hole at least 18" deep, set a thermometer in a Tupperware and put it in the bottom. Put a lid on hole and set a hay bale or big insulaty thing on top for 24 hours then check your temp. 
Winter coming, you will be trying to keep things from freezing too and Indian hole works pretty good as long as you don't use a hillbilly lid and break leg down own milk well.
Wonder what combining these things might do? Hotbox inside a greenhouse gives appreciable higher temps, I would think cooler in a cooler might give 5 or 6 extra degrees that way?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Anyone know if this works in a high humidity environment? I am finding conflicting info. All in all this seems pretty cool. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Would Zener pot work on a cruise ship?

In travels thing are different, but in a bug out or residence you can prep for more permanence and sustainability.



Sockpuppet said:


> That's okay, so long as such were available. Everybody keeps presuming that they will be home, or their needs will be available down at the local Wal-Mart or hardware store down the road. The whole purpose of having this type of knowledge is not be perfect, but having a means to mitigate a problem when resources are thin.
> 
> Does anybody not remember the recent cruise ship tragedies that resulted in a profound lack of goods and services? Cruise ships out at sea without electricity, running water, sanitation, food? Would not a Zeer Pot be a good piece of knowledge to have in one's mind during such?
> 
> McGyver thinks outside the box, and so should we.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Same principal as a "desert water bag". the dryer the climate the better. I'll have to keep this in mind, should work well in AZ.


----------

